#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Πρόταση του μέλους Pappos για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα και την εκπαίδευση

## Pappos

ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ "ΠΑΠΠΟΣ" ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ

Το υφιστάμενο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο για τα επαγγελματικά διακώματα των Μηχανικών είναι απαρχαιωμένο, ελλειπές ό,τι αφορά το επίπεδο προγράμματος σπουδών, πολύπλοκο και χωρίς την δυνατότητα ειδίκευσης. 
Υπάρχει ένα τραγικό λάθος, το οποίο λειτούργησε για χρόνια (και ακόμη και σήμερα λειτουργεί εις βάρος άλλων μηχανικών) και εξυπηρετεί άλλους σκοπούς πέραν όμως από αυτής, δηλαδή της επιστήμης του Μηχανικού. Αναφέρομαι στο ΤΕΕ, το οποίο πολλές φορές κατά καιρούς, έκανε προσπάθεια για προτάσεις που αφορούσαν τα επαγγελματικά διακαιώματα των Μηχανικών. Το ΤΕΕ δεν έχει αυτό ως σκοπό λειτοτργίας. Το ΤΕΕ είναι απλά - ειδικά σήμερα στις μέρες μας - ένα συνδικαλιστικός φορέας για Μηχανικούς. Δεν έχει την ισχύ και δύναμη όπως άλλα Τεχνικά επιμελητήρια της Ευρώπης.
Προτείνω την αλλαγή προγράμματος σπουδών όπως παρακάτω:


Τρία χρόνια προπτυχιακού επιπέδου B.Sc. O τίτλος αυτός είτε αποκτηθεί από ΤΕ έιτε από ΠΕ έχει ακριβώς την ίδια ισχύ όπως εξάλλου προβλέπει και η συνθήκη της Μπολόνια.Δύο χρόνια μεταπτυχιακού επιπέδου M.Sc. O τίτλος αυτός είτε αποκτηθεί από ΤΕ έιτε από ΠΕ έχει ακριβώς την ίδια ισχύ όπως εξάλλου προβλέπει και η συνθήκη της Μπολόνια. 
Tα υπόλοιπα παραμένουν όπως έχουν. Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για εκπόνηση διδακτορικής διατριβής ο μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος. Στο παλιό πρόγραμμα σπουδών αδιάσπαστων πέντε έτων δεν χρειάζεται μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος.
Το κάθε τμήμα διοργανώνει δικό του μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα.

Ότι αφορά τα καθαρά επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα:


Δικαίωμα μελέτης/κατασκευής σε ιδιωτικά έργα οι κάτοχοι προπτυχιακών σπουδών. Με τον τίτλο B.Sc. (είτε ΤΕ είτε από ΠΕ όπως εξάλλου προβλέπει και η συνθήκη της Μπολόνια) όλοι οι παραπάνω έχουν αυτό δικαίωμα.Δικαίωμα μελέτης/κατασκευής δημοσίων έργων μόνο οι κάτοιχοι μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών.  (είτε ΤΕ είτε από ΠΕ όπως εξάλλου προβλέπει και η συνθήκη της Μπολόνια) όλοι οι παραπάνω έχουν αυτό δικαίωμα. 
Επίσης άποψη για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα φέρει μόνο το αρμόδιο υπουργείο και μόνο αυτό. Τα επιμελητήρια έχουν ως σκοπό να είναι υπεύθυνα για το Μητρώο Μηχανικών κ.α. Οτιδήποτε άλλο που αφορά εκπαιδευτικά θέματα και επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα απλά δεν έχει λόγο.

Στην ερώτηση γιατί υιοθετήθηκαν τα ΤΕΙ όπως τα γερμανικά* Fachhochschule* (που σήμερα είναι *Πανεπιστήμια Εφαρμοσμένων Επιστημών*) θα απαντήσω. Γιατί διαβάζω αστείες προτάσεις και διακρίνω άγνοια.
Στην Γερμανία τα *Πανεπιστήμια Εφαρμοσμένων Επιστημών* δημιουργήθηκαν για να εξυπηρετήσουν ανάγκες της τοπικής κοινωνίας. Για παράδειγμα. Υπάρχει βιομηχανική περιοχή που έχει βαριά βιομηχανία. Δημιούργησαν εκεί  Fachhochschule το οποίο ειδικέυτηκε στην βιομηχανία για την περιοχή εκείνη δίνοντας έμφαση και στην πρακτική. Είχαν πολύ καλό Institut fur Stahlbau το οποίο παρείχε εξειδικευμένς γνώσεις στον τομέα των σιδηρών για την βιομηχανική περιοχή εκείνη (δεν είχε να ζηλέψει σε τίποτα από τα αντίστοιχα των Πανεπιστημίων).
Το Πανεπιστήμιο παρεχει γενικές γνώσεις για όλα τα θέματα των σιδηρών. Αλλά χρειάζεσαι πέντε έτη. Έτσι με την υλοποίηση της ιδέας των Fachhochschule υπήρχε η δυνατότα επιστημονικού εργατικού δυναμικού σε 4 έτη το οποίο ήταν έτοιμο ήδη από την αποφοίτησή του να απασχοληθεί στην εκεί περιοχή. Ένα πρόγραμμα που δούλεψε πάρα πολύ καλά, αν κρίνουμε σήμερα τα αποτελέσματα την βιομηχανίας της Γερμανίας. Βέβαια το πρόγραμμα αυτό δεν αφορούσε μόνο Μηχανικούς. 

Ένα τέλειο παράδειγμα για τα ΤΕΙ είναι αυτό της Καβάλας, 
*Το Τμήμα Μηχανικών Πετρελαίου και Φυσικού Αερίου* όπου ο απόφοιτος (και με την εξάμηνη πρακτική άσκηση) είναι έτοιμος κατευθείαν για το συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο. 

*Σήμερα στις πολιτισμένες χώρες υπάρχει το σύστημα εκπαίδευσης τρία έτη B.Sc. και δύο έτη M.Sc. O τίτλος έχει την ίδια ακαδημαϊκή αξία είτε προέρχεσαι από τα Πανεπιστήμια Εφαρμοσμένων Επιστημών  είτε από τα Πανεπιστήμια/Πολυτεχνεία.*

Τα υπόλοιπα με πιστωτικές μονάδες για τα δημόσια έργα, κανονισμούς κ.α. είναι δευτερεύντα θέματα.
Eπίσης παρακαλώ για να κρατήσουμε και ένα επίπεδο μην ακούσω από κανά Αρχιτέκτονα ή Πολ. Μηχανικό (επειδή μιλήσαμε και για επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα) το ανέκδοτο γιατί να μην υπογράφουμε τοπογραφικά...είπαμε η μπανάνα έχει και τα όρια της.

----------

Ροδόπουλος

----------

